# Solved: Metal Gear Solid 2 for pc graphics problem



## hairybusdriver2 (May 29, 2012)

Hello all,

I am kind of frustrated because I feel like I bought this game for nothing. I didn't think it would be so difficult to run. I am trying to run the game on a windows 7 home premium laptop with Intel(R) hd graphics. Just to get the game to run I had to use a program called Creative Alchemy so it could emulate EAX and 3D audio because supposably MGS2 is a DirectSound3D game (whatever that means). So thankfully the game actually ran. However when you go to play, it appears that all of the characters and 3D models in the game are practically see through, and you can't see any of the textures which is really annoying. I have done some research online and so far people are saying that the game is a bad PC port and that it isn't meant to run on Intel Graphics chips. However there are people that have made it work for Intel HD graphics 3000, and it looks very good.

Anyways, please help me, I have been dying to play this game and now that I finally have it I can't!


----------



## hairybusdriver2 (May 29, 2012)

Hey,

i just fixed the problem, for some reason, when you try to run the game with full details, it will not display any textures at all, however when you turn it down, it works great.


----------

